# glass jars



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Shop around. You'll figure it out.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I go with a pallet order of pints and quarts from Arkansas Glass Company in Jonesboro, Arkansas.

www.agcc.com click on the "products" link and search through your options.

BTW, you still have to find lids.

During the summer months, I find it just as easy to go to Wal-Mart and buy their canning jars. It used to be they kept these on the shelves all year long, but recently they changed their operation and they are available only during the summer months. Don't bother to ask for a special order. They HATE going out of their way to find what you need.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I get jars and lids from Southpak in Greenville, SC.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How much are you planning on packing? Maybe a pallet of each size shipped truck freight would be a good idea. Check out Gamber Honey Company of Lancaster, PA. Gamber Containers. Maybe there is someone near you who gets jars and lids from them.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

What SQKCRK said - how many are you looking for? If 100's of thousands, Berlin packaging always did right by me.

Roland


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Grant, are you saying that Arkansas Glass doesn't sell lids with/for their jars?


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

I get my jars from the Dollar store . Cheaper than walmart. Also garage sales


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Big Lots --- $7.00 for a case of 12 pts lids included. Our local store ordered them up for me just for asking.

The pint jars hold just about 1.5 lbs of honey.


----------

